# Vape Outlets In Rsa



## devdev

This thread will maintain a list of all Vaping outlets by Geographical Region in South Africa.

The thread is locked, and you can use this thread to submit a retailer/e-tailer to the list: 

Submit to the list of Vape Outlets in RSA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## devdev

Note: Retailers/Etailers listed in random order.

*Gauteng - North*

*Skybleu Vaping (Pty)Ltd*
Retail Store/Online: Online
Town: Centurion
Province: Gauteng
Contact Details:
Website: www.skybluevaping.co.za
Office Number: 0126530575
Contact Person: Melinda
Contact person on forum: @Derick or @Melinda
e-mail: melinda@skybluevaping.co.za
Specialization: DIY e-liquid, Ready to Vape e-liquid, Kanthal etc.​*Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Both
Location: Fourways (Head office)
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng
Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; 011 465 1378 ; sales@vapeking.co.za
Contact person: Sharri Van Zyl (@Stroodlepuff ) ; Warren Pleass (@Gizmo )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget,Vape Lounge Experience​*Gauteng West*

*Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
Location: Krugersdorp (Agent)
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng
Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; annemarie@vapeking.co.za ; 079 959 4605
Contact person: Annemarie Van Der Heever (@annemarievdh )
Operating Hours: Appointment only
Comments: Starter Kits and liquids​*Gauteng South*

*Vape Cartel*
Retail Store/Online: Retail and Online will both be open soon
Location: Meyersdal, JHB South
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng
Contact details: 082 858 6722 / daly_kieran(at)yahoo.com
Contact person: Kieran
Presence on Eciggsa: @KieranD
Comments: Starter Kits to High Ends, Imported fine E Liquids (Range expanding soon!), specialised sourcing and importing of the rarest Vape goodies for the discerning buyer​

*Gauteng East*

*VapeClub*
Retail Store/Online: Online, collections by prior arrangement
Location: Rynfield
Town: Benoni
Province: Gauteng
Contact details: www.vapeclub.co.za Contact: 072-277-4734 or email info@vapeclub.co.za
Contact person: Lindsay Bayer @@VapeGrrl
Operating Hours: Call us before you come through.
Comments: Hardware, Liquids, Specialised Group Buys​*Western Cape Province*

*Valley Vapour*
Retail Store/Online: Online
Location: Fish Hoek
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape
Contact details: www.ValleyVapour.co.za/info@ValleyVapour.co.za
Contact person: @drew
Comments:? DIY flavour concentrates, nicotine & diluting liquids.
​*VapeX Customs*
Retail Store/Online: Online
Location: Cape Town
Town: Bellville
Province: Western Cape
Contact details: www.vapexcustoms.co.za , vapexcustoms@gmail.com
Contact person: Heinrich Groenewald @@Hein510
Operating Hours: All hours online
Comments: Custom built mods, starter kits, liquids​*VapeOR*
Retail Store: From Home & Shop
Location: Cape Town
Town: Diep River
Province: Western Cape
Contact details: zekihilmi1@gmail.com
Contact person: Zeki Hilmi @zekihilmi
Operating Hours: 9-5pm 7 days a week but need to call.
Comments: Starter kits, liquids (Liqua & Zodiac) Mod & Coil stands made to order.​*LEKKA Vapors*
Retail Store/Online: Both
Location: Monte Vista
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape
Contact Details:
www.lekkavapors.co.za ( will be up n running by 15/06/2014)
Cell number. 081 379 8797
Contact person: Tristan Scott, @@Tristan on ecigssa
Comments: Ready to vape liquids, DIY kits, DIY flavour concentrates and Hardware for new vapers​*VapeMOB*
Retail Store/Online: Both Retail and Online
Location: 23 Rotherfield Road
Rotherfield Complex
Unit 1
Plumstead
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape
Contact Details: Web: www.vapemob.co.za
Phone: 021-797-4077
email: fatima@vapemob.co.za
Contact Person: Fatima/Kyle
Contact person on forum: @Chop007
Specialization: E-Juice, E-Cigs, Mechanical Mods, Electronic Mods, Starter Kits, Everything to do with Vaping Stock and item availabillity can be viewed on our website.​*Vapour Mountain*
Retail Store/Online: Online (collections per appointment)
Location: Brackenfell
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape
Contact Details:
Web: www.vapourmountain.co.za
Phone: 021 981 0867
email: info@vapourmountain.co.za
Contact Person: Chrystel or Benji
Specialization: Custom made premium e-Liquid, e-Cigs and coils, batteries, clearomizers, accessories, starter kits, DIY kits, flavour concentrates, PG, VG and 36mg flavourless nicotine base. Stock and item availability can be viewed on our website.​*ELECTROSTIX*
Retail Store/Online: Online and Retail
Location: Table View and Surrounds
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape
Contact details: 074 1030 624 / info@electrostix.co.za / www.electrostix.co.za
Contact person: Chad / Tyler
Presence on Eciggsa: @Tyler
Comments: (Premium Quality Electronic Cigarettes, E-Liquids and Accessories.)​
*KwaZulu-Natal Province*

*SubOhmVapor*
Retail Store/Online: Online / Retail Coming Soon
Location: Meerensee
Town: Richards Bay
Province: Natal (Soon Te Be Cape Town)
Contact details: www.subohmvapor.co.za / info@subohmvapor.co.za
Contact person: Francois Matthysen
Presence on Eciggsa: @RevnLucky7
Comments: We specialize in imported boutique liquids​*Just "B" Vaping*
Retail Store/Online: Online
Town: Pinetown
Province: Kwazulu Natal
Contact Details:
Cell number. 0823293937
Contact person: Bettina Johnson
Contact person on forum: @Just B
e-mail: justb@absamail.co.za
Other outlet
STATUS QUO
102 Oxford Market
Hillcrest.​
*Free State Province*

*Charlie's Vape Shop*
Retail Store/Online: Both
Town: Harrismith
Province: Free State
Contact Details:www.charliesvapeshop.co.za
Contact person on forum: @Charlie's Vape Shop
Contact: 0827326999​*VAPEMAXX*
Retail store, website in development. www.vapemaxx.co.za
Location: Harrismith
Province Free State
Contact Details:
Zubair Mahomed aka @Zuzu88
0834517703
0587136698
info@vapemaxx.co.za
Stockists of Innokin devices and accessories. Liqua, VapeMOB juices, Space Jam Juice and, Uncle Junks Genius E-juice.​

*North West Province*

*Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
Location: DoringKruin (Agent)
Town: Klerksdorp
Province: Northwest
Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; george@vapeking.co.za ; 083 266 5700 / 083 294 3760 / 018 468 3312
Contact person: George / Raylene Chapman
Operating Hours: Appointment only
Comments: Starter Kits and liquids, A few high end devices​*Eastern Cape Province*
No entries listed

*Limpopo Province*
No entries listed

*Mpumalanga Province*
No entries listed

*Northern Cape Province*
No entries listed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## devdev

Retailers, and other users, if you know of any stores or websites which should be listed here, please post to the thread here and I will add them:


----------

